# Ryzen 3600 mit Luftkühlung übertakten



## Ganjafield (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe mir einen Ryzen 3600 (ohne X) und ein MSI X570 Gaming Plus gekauft + Ram 3600 Mhz
Ich wollte beim Ryzen 3600 eine maximale Gaming-Leistung aber gleichzeitig einen "normalen" Stromverbrauch im Idle raus holen.
Gekühlt wird mit einem Luftkühler Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B] und 5 Gehäuselüftern.
Dann habe ich stundelang rum probiert.
Mit Presision Boost hatte ich dann ein gutes Ergebniss mit
Advanced CPU Configuration -> Presision Boost Overdrove Mode 2
DigitALL Power -> CPU Loadling Calibration Control Mode 4
CPU NB Loadline Calibration Control Mode 3
Allerdings hatte ich das Gefühl, gerade bei Belastung geht die CPU gerne mal runter auf 4050 oder 4000 Mhz.

Da ich aber jedes FPS raus kitzeln will in Spielen wie Kingdom Come oder Star Citizen usw. (sind Beide sehr CPU intensiv)
bin ich am Ende auf 4,1 Ghz Allcore geblieben bei 1.25 Volt
gleiche Loadline Calibration

Der CPU wird dabei maximal 93 Grad warm bei prime 95
Da ich aber mal kurzzeitig bei 1,35 Volt bis zu 110 Grad unter Hardinfo erreicht habe, ohne Absturz sehe ich da kein Problem. Außer es wird im Sommer 40 Grad. Dann könnte es doch wieder zum Poblem werden. 

Gerade im Idle hat mein günstiges Strommessgerät ca. 80-90 Watt Gesamtsystemlast im Idlezustand gemessen. Egal ob Presision Boost oder allcore 4,1 Ghz.

Hat da vielleicht Jemand Tipps für mich um das noch zu verbessern? Entweder die Leistung oder die Idle Stromaufnahme?


----------



## sinchilla (12. Mai 2020)

Lass den kleinen so wie er ist, der läuft ab Werk bereits optimal. Der nimmt sich schon die Leistung die abgerufen werden soll, dann taktet er auch mit 4.2 GHz kurzzeitig.

Scheinbar muss noch einige Zeit ins Land gehen, bis der Letzte merkt das OC bei Ryzen sinnbefreit ist.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Mai 2020)

Mit übertakten bist mit AMD falsch, das geht mit Intel viel besser.
Zumindest bringt es mit AMD nicht viel und der Prozessor bringt im Grunde bereits schon was er leisten kann und daher ist da nicht mehr viel drin.
Du wirst nur mehr Spannung verbraten ohne großen Mehrwert zu erreichen.


----------



## conpain (12. Mai 2020)

sinchilla schrieb:


> bis der Letzte merkt das OC bei Ryzen sinnbefreit ist.


Hat wohl mehr mit AMD's Binning zu tun um die Produkte abzugrenzen. So gibt es so gut wie keine "Schnäppchen" mit 3600 vs 3600X, wie auch keine 3700X vs 3800X, mit Binning bekommt man so ziemlich dass, wofür man bezahlt hat. Ist nur schlecht, wenn man was anderes erwartet und erst kauft und dannach fragt.


----------



## Rolk (12. Mai 2020)

Versuche dich an RAM-Optimierung bis hinab zu den Subtimings. Damit kannst du mehr heraus holen. RAM-Tuning ist das neue CPU-oc.


----------



## soulstyle (12. Mai 2020)

Hi,

genau wie ich es auch vor hatte.
Aber die hat mich zum umdenken gebracht.
Vlt. hilft es dir ja auch.

Mit dem Übertakten wirst Du dem Prozessor viele Feautures beschneiden. Vor allem die Dynamik und Effizienz.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...s-blog-47-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche-ii.html


Grüße


----------



## Ganjafield (12. Mai 2020)

conpain schrieb:


> Hat wohl mehr mit AMD's Binning zu tun um die Produkte abzugrenzen. So gibt es so gut wie keine "Schnäppchen" mit 3600 vs 3600X, wie auch keine 3700X vs 3800X, mit Binning bekommt man so ziemlich dass, wofür man bezahlt hat. Ist nur schlecht, wenn man was anderes erwartet und erst kauft und dannach fragt.



Ich habe ja kaum OC Potential erwartet. Aber rum probieren kann man ja mal. Macht auch irgendwie Spaß.
Kann den ja mal auf 4,15 Ghz takten und schauen was passiert 
Und wenn man nur ein paar Pünktchen im Benchmark und 1 FPS mehr raus holen kann. Ich freu mich halt darüber 
Aber vermutlich wird der dann zu heiß mit Luftkühler und auf AIO hab ich keine Lust.
Leider kann man die Boostclocks nicht genau oder direkt einstellen im Bios. Das wäre mal was. Sobald ich einen Multiplikator für den Base Takt einstelle, werden anscheinend alle Boosteinstellungen oder Temperaturgrenzwerte von meinem Board ignoriert.
Maximal 90 Grad? Egal... ich booste weiter bis 110 Grad.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Mai 2020)

Ganjafield schrieb:


> Kann den ja mal auf 4,15 Ghz takten und schauen was passiert
> Und wenn man nur ein paar Pünktchen im Benchmark und 1 FPS mehr raus holen kann. Ich freu mich halt darüber



Durch manuelles OC kann deine CPU aber auch LANGSAMER werden. Denn manuelle 4,1 GHz allcore können langsamer sein als automatische 4,0-4,2 GHz je nach Last auf Einzelkernen.

Du kannst natürlich beliebig manuell rumbasteln, jeder wie er will. Die CPU wird aber in nahezu allen Fällen schlechter (vor allem ineffizienter) laufen als mit Werkseinstellungen. Boosts (=automatisches OC) sind mittlerweile so intelligent geworden dass sie besser sind als manuelle Eingriffe - vor allem auch weil sie dynamisch in Millisekunden auf zig Sensoren und ihre Umgebung reagieren können was manuelles OC prinzipbedingt nicht kann.


----------



## Ganjafield (12. Mai 2020)

Ja, da gebe ich dir recht. Allerdings habe ich "nur" 6 Kerne. Wenn die alle belastet werden von nem Spiel taktet er runter, weil eben alle gleichzeitig so viel Watt ziehen oder hohe Temperaturen erreichen. Da hat der Prozessor dann keinen Kern mehr frei um mal die Threads zu wechseln und dadurch Temps runter zu bringen an einem Kern. Da habe ich eher die Erfahrung gemacht das ich dadurch weniger FPS bekomme. Allerdings rede ich da von 1-2 FPS was schon fast eine Messtoleranz ist. Allerdings wurden dadurch auch die Frametimes leicht besser. Das gilt auch nur bei wenigen Spielen bisher, die viele Kerne gleichzeitig stark belasten. Habe das mal mit CapFrameX ein paar mal getestet.
Um das ganze zu bestätigen müsste ich jetzt 300 Benchmarks machen mit verschiedenen Taktraten und Spielen usw.
Wäre sicherlich interessant wenn ich so viel Zeit hätte.
Danach nochmal meine Test SSD ran und mit den Ram Timings rum spielen.


----------



## Stern1710 (12. Mai 2020)

Er taktet nicht runter, er boostet nur nicht mehr so hoch . Wenn er tatsächlich unter Volllast, bei Werkseinstellungen, heruntertaktet, dann hat es mit der Kühlung ein Problem und das liegt nicht daran, dass die Ryzen 5 sonderlich heiß werden. Und eine hohe Auslastung auf allen Kernen ist doch genau das, was du willst. Lieber alle Kerne mit etwas niedrigerem Takt als ein, zwei Kerne mit vollem Takt, da habe ich doch eine deutlich höhere Effizienz und Leistung.

Und bzgl. Threadwechsel. Das macht deine CPU im Leerlauf auch hunderte Male in der Sekunde. Laut Windows habe ich aktuell im Leerlauf mit ein paar Programmen im Hintergrund ~2000 Threads, die natürlich alle hin und wieder Mal CPU-Zeit brauchen. Das bei 16 CPU-Threads. Da wird sowieso gerade munter durch den Scheduler Rechenzeit hin- und hergeswitched


----------



## Ganjafield (12. Mai 2020)

Kann natürlich wirklich sein, wenn die CPU meint es geht über z.B. 80 Grad auf einem Kern und Sie ist auf Diesen stark belastet oder so ähnmlich, dann takte ich besser mal nicht mehr weiter hoch. Schließlich liegt der Base Clock ja bei 3,6 Ghz was die Kerne natürlich problemlos übertreffen.
Ich bin jetzt bei 4,2 Ghz Allcore und 1,25 Volt. Der Verbrauch ist im Idle und bei nem Youtube-Video praktisch gleich zu den Werkseinstellungen. Zumindest sagt mir das mein Strommessgerät. Von daher werde ich vorerst diese Einstellung lassen. Höher boostet die CPU ja nicht mal auf einem Kern im Werkszustand.
Werde das nur nochmal im Sommer überprüfen mit den Temps. Sonst wird erstmal wieder in 50 Mhz Schritten runter getaktet.


----------



## conpain (13. Mai 2020)

Mein 3800x mit nur Luftkühlung (Noctua D15) boostet ohne OC die 4550MHz auf 4-6 Kernen durch, da ist einem OC komplett egal. Cinebench R20  pendelt sich irgend wo bei 4.3GHz herum ein, wenn ich es einige Male hintereinander laufen lasse. Brauche ich da 4.4GHz mit OC und 1.4+ dauer Vcore? Eher nicht.

Ich habe mir nur billig RAM besorgt mit Samdung B-Die, damit ich 3600MHz bei 1,35V Spannung betreiben kann für die "magische" Ryzen Frequenz von 1800MHz. Die extra 5% an mehr Leistung nehme ich mit, da es weder teuren RAM noch extra Hitz kostet.

Rest ist von AMD selbst schon richtig cool gelöst und seit dem der Windows 10 Taskmanager den Ryzen nicht mehr benachteiligt beim BoostCore, gibts echt wenig zu beanstanden. Temperatur/Leistung/Preis sind hervorragend.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Mai 2020)

Bei uns hat ein user mit seinem Ryzen 3600 recht ordentlichen Ergebnisse erzielt: Zen 2 Ryzen 3000 Overclocking Guide - Hardware-Helden 
Zwar nicht die Leistung sonst wo hin gesteigert, aber Verbrauch, Temps und Effizienz deutlich verbessert


----------



## Ganjafield (13. Mai 2020)

conpain schrieb:


> Mein 3800x mit nur Luftkühlung (Noctua D15) boostet ohne OC die 4550MHz auf 4-6 Kernen durch, da ist einem OC komplett egal.



Bei dem Ergebniss wüßte ich auch gleich das nicht mehr viel geht.
Höher als 1,3 VCore sollte ich mit meinem 3600 mit Luftkühlung sowieso nicht gehen. Sonst bin ich direkt auf über 100 Grad. Das macht dann höchstens noch mit Wasserkühlung Sinn.
Bei Ram OC müsste ich erst noch ne andere SSD anschließen. Sonst habe ich Angst mir das Windows zu schrotten, weil ich an den Timings rum gespielt habe. Ist mir gerade erst bei nem Kumpel passiert. Windows ließ sich dann nicht mehr starten.


----------



## bath92 (13. Mai 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Bei uns hat ein user mit seinem Ryzen 3600 recht ordentlichen Ergebnisse erzielt: Zen 2 Ryzen 3000 Overclocking Guide - Hardware-Helden
> Zwar nicht die Leistung sonst wo hin gesteigert, aber Verbrauch, Temps und Effizienz deutlich verbessert



Grundsätzlich würde ich auch sagen CPU-OC lohnt sich bei Zen 2 nicht wirklich, aber es gibt auch hier Ausnahmen.
Muss aber für jede CPU einzelnen entschieden werden und hängt sehr stark von der Chipgüte ab.

Erwischt man ein gutes Exemplar (niedrige Core VID) kann man über das AMD-Overclocking-Menü mit aktiven C-States (in der PCGH 11/2019 als "Undervolting via VID und CCX-Multiplikator" vorgestellt) auch manuell übertakten. Hab die Tage meinen Ryzen 5 3600 (KW 47/2019) auch mal genauer hinsichtlich der Spannungsskalierung untersucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skaliert bis 4400 MHz erstaunlich gut mit der Spannung. Für 4500 MHz sind dann aber schon 1350 mV (+100 mV gegenüber 4400 MHz) nötig. Macht dann auch mit aktiven C-States keinen Sinn für 24/7. An der Tabelle sieht man schön, dass man also sehr wohl auch durch manuelles OC je nach CPU noch was rausholen kann. Nachteile hat man hier im Prinzip keine, außer dem Zeitaufwand für das ausloten der stabilen Core VID.


----------



## Ganjafield (13. Mai 2020)

Core VID finde ich nicht als Einstellung. Nur folgende Einträge, was vermutlich das Gleiche ist???
Es gibt die gleichen Einträge bei OVer Voltage Protection wie bei Unter Voltage Protection.
Ansonsten habe ich nur die CPU und NB Loadline Calibration.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jetzt bei 4,25 Ghz Allcore angekommen Prime stabil.
Loadline Cailbration beide auf 4. 
Bei 4,3 Ghz gibts Fehler in Prime 95


----------



## LightLoop (13. Mai 2020)

der8auer RYZEN 3000 OC AIO-Befestigungsrahmen

Wenn es an der Kühlung liegt, kannst dir ja hiermit helfen

der8auer RYZEN 3000 OC Custom-Befestigungsrahmen


----------



## IICARUS (13. Mai 2020)

Würde keine 29 Euro dafür ausgeben und daher nicht verbauen, da alles zwischen 1-5°C drin sind und es dem Prozessor egal ist ob der jetzt 5°C mehr oder weniger drauf hat. Im Video wird auch von bestenfalls 10°C gesprochen, was aber eher unwahrscheinlich sein wird.

Einfach ein guten Kühler drauf und dann sollte es schon gehen.
Mit einer 240er AIO bekommen wir einen 3900X auf max. 75°C in Games ans laufen und 75-85°C sind vollkommen unbedenklich. Selbst 79-80°C was wir mit Prime95 erreichen sind daher unbedenklich.

Der 3600er sollte daher mit 6 Kerne weniger besser zu kühlen sein.


----------



## Ganjafield (14. Mai 2020)

Der CPU-Temp pendelt sich bei ca. 89 Grad ein unter Prime bei 4,25 Ghz. Da der nicht mal bei 110 Grad abgestürzt ist, halte ich selbst das für unbedenklich. Ich bin ja auch normalerweise nicht am rendern oder lasse auch nicht den ganzen Tag Prime laufen.
Unter Spielen wird er maximal 70 Grad warm. Meistens sind es eher um die 60 Grad. 
Da mein CPU-Kühler auf der kompletten Fläche aufliegt mit seinen 6 Heatpipes, werde ich mir nicht so einen teuren Rahmen kaufen. Auf AIO habe ich keine Lust. Die lasse ich dann vielleicht über 5 Jahre im PC und muss dann Angst haben das Sie irgendwo platzt wegen Materialermüdung.

Verstehe ich das richtig von aus der Tebelle von bath92?
Ich kann die CPU-Core Voltage auf 1,15 Volt stellen und unter Last soll die CPU dann auf 1,10 Volt droppen (mit Loadline Calibration oder Undervoltage Protection) und das soll bei 4,25 Ghz stabil laufen?


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2020)

Beim AMD wird Untervolt nicht so einfach ohne Leistungsverlust gehen.

Wir sind mit dem 3900X auf 1,250v (Last) gegangen und so wurde der Prozessor etwa 10°C kühler. Lief auch alles soweit gut, aber es hat auch etwa 100 MHz an Leistung gekostet. Mit Prime95 ist der Prozessor mit UV aber von 3995 auf 4050 MHz gekommen, hat aber in Games nur noch auf 4150-4200 Mhz getaktet. Ohne UV kommt der Prozessor in Games auf 4250 und gelegentlich auch auf 4300 Mhz.

Im allgemeinem hat es aber nicht viel ausgemacht, da die Grafikkarte in beiden Fällen immer noch limitiert hat.


----------



## Ganjafield (14. Mai 2020)

IIcarus: Benutzt du PO oder einen Allcore Takt?


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2020)

Ich meine mich erinnern zu  können das allcore drin stand.
Ist aber alles Stock, wir haben daran im Grunde nichts verändert.

Der Rechner ist nicht von mir, sondern von meinem Sohn.
Daher ist mir nicht alles so genau bekannt. Kann daher auch nicht schnell mal nachsehen, da ich an seinem Rechner nicht dran gehe.


----------



## Ganjafield (14. Mai 2020)

Komisch das der dann bei festgesetztem Allcore trotzdem stark runter taktet statt abzustürzen. Bei mir konnte ich höchstens mal sehr kurze Taktveränderungen von 50 Mhz sehen.
Sonst ist der Takt immer da, wo ich diesen festgesetzt habe.


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Beim AMD wird Untervolt nicht so einfach ohne Leistungsverlust gehen.


Also erstmal hat das nichts mit AMD oder Intel zu tun 

Zu korrektem UV:
Tausch dich mal mit Duvar aus, der machts richtig (extrem) 
[Sammelthread] AMD Ryzen


----------



## bath92 (14. Mai 2020)

Ganjafield schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig von aus der Tebelle von bath92?
> Ich kann die CPU-Core Voltage auf 1,15 Volt stellen und unter Last soll die CPU dann auf 1,10 Volt droppen (mit Loadline Calibration oder Undervoltage Protection) und das soll bei 4,25 Ghz stabil laufen? :what



Schau dir nochmals den Link von Narbennarr in Beitrag #13 hier im Thread an. Eigentlich kannst du deine CPU Schritt für Schritt wie in dem Artikel beschrieben testen und die minimal notwendige Spannung (Core VID) ermitteln. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass deine CPU kein gutes Sample ist und relativ viel Spannug benötigt.
Grundsätzlicher Tipp: BIOS zunächst auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen und nur XMP-Profil laden und evtl. manuell korrigieren, wenn (Sub-)Timings nicht richtig übernommen werden.

Evtl. helfen dir auch die Screenshots im Anhang etwas weiter. Alle Einstellungen zu RAM/SOC kannst du dabei ignorieren. Kann aber auch sein, dass dein Board die entscheidenden BIOS-Einstellungen nicht bietet. Hab zwar auch ein MSI-Board (siehe Signatur), aber die Einstellungen müssen deshalb noch lange nicht identisch sein.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Beim AMD wird Untervolt nicht so einfach ohne Leistungsverlust gehen.
> 
> Wir sind mit dem 3900X auf 1,250v (Last) gegangen und so wurde der Prozessor etwa 10°C kühler. Lief auch alles soweit gut, aber es hat auch etwa 100 Mhz an Leistung gekostet. Mit Prime95 ist der Prozessor mit UV aber von 3995 auf 4050 MHz gekommen, hat aber in Games nur noch auf 4150-4200 MHz getaktet. Ohne UV kommt der Prozessor in Games auf 4250 und gelegentlich auch auf 4300 Mhz.



Das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Aus meiner Sicht macht AllCore-OC bei Zen 2 nur Sinn, wenn dabei der maximale Singlecore-Turbo der jeweiligen CPU erreicht wird.
Das klappt aber meist nur bei den zwei Hexa-Cores und auch dort nicht immer, da anscheinend nur wenige CPUs mit so niedrigen Spannungen stabil laufen. Hier macht sich die "Chipgüte" bemerkbar. Kann diese Bedingung mit einer 24/7-fähigen Core-Spannung nicht erfüllt werden bleibt immer noch der Betrieb mit PBO2 und etwas UV per Offset. Auch kein Beinbruch, Zen 2 läuft nahe am Optimum.


----------



## conpain (14. Mai 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Aus meiner Sicht macht AllCore-OC bei Zen 2 nur Sinn, wenn dabei der maximale Singlecore-Turbo der jeweiligen CPU erreicht wird.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3800x STOCK
7 mal 4550MHz
1 mal 4500MHz (vom *STERN* Kern, wie blöde)

=> mit einfacher Luftkühlung, auch noch limitiert für weniger Lärm

ODER

OC mit viel aufwendigerer Kühlung und sogut wie keine Mehrleistung, naja mehr Hitze wirds schon geben, ist vielleicht gut für die kalten Tage...


----------

